# Time for a new subwoofer.



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

(Sub shopping)
I owned a vtf-1 10" for almost 4 years now and it finally died and the amp went out on me!, and i will not ship the sub to hsu research and have them fix the amp just don't wanna pay that shipping . My listening room is about 10x18x8 ft height and 1 window and three doors one for rest room,other for closet and the entry way to bed room so it's not completely sealed off unless i close all doors. Any who,i will mainly use this subwoofer for 100% movies and maybe 10% music listening. I'am looking for a "decent" 10 or 12" sub that will fill the room with nice loud bass and decent spl levels.
I been looking at JBL ES250pbk and yes i have heard it in person because my uncle has it and i sounds wonderful http://www.amazon.com/JBL-ES250PBK-12-Inch-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B00166ZFSO . I currently own hsu hb-1 speakers package and will no longer own a hsu sub,i love them but they just don't have enough in your face bass for movies. Any other suggestions would be awesome. Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you had a look at SVSound? The PB13Ultra is a monster (I have one) it is fantastic for movies and highly recommended. If thats to much the PB12 NSD is also a great sub and better than the JBL


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Ditto. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

LazyGuru said:


> (Sub shopping)
> I owned a vtf-1 10" for almost 4 years now and it finally died and the amp went out on me!, and i will not ship the sub to hsu research and have them fix the amp just don't wanna pay that shipping . My listening room is about 10x18x8 ft height and 1 window and three doors one for rest room,other for closet and the entry way to bed room so it's not completely sealed off unless i close all doors. Any who,i will mainly use this subwoofer for 100% movies and maybe 10% music listening. I'am looking for a "decent" 10 or 12" sub that will fill the room with nice loud bass and decent spl levels.
> I been looking at JBL ES250pbk and yes i have heard it in person because my uncle has it and i sounds wonderful http://www.amazon.com/JBL-ES250PBK-12-Inch-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B00166ZFSO . I currently own hsu hb-1 speakers package and will no longer own a hsu sub,i love them but they just don't have enough in your face bass for movies. Any other suggestions would be awesome. Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend.


 my budget is around 350 maybe 400,sorry forgot to add that.! I wish i can afford that sv sound sub though


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

LazyGuru said:


> my budget is around 350 maybe 400,sorry forgot to add that.! I wish i can afford that sv sound sub though


Elemental Designs A2-250 or A3s-250.


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Iv heard great things about those two subs,i was also wondering what do you all think about http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-12-Inch-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B000092TT0 it has great review but they claim it goes down to 23hz on the response. I also had in mind with this outlaw it also had great reviews http://outlawaudio.com/products/lfmcompact.html anyone here listen to these or own them? what you all think about it great performers?. I have no way to listen to them around where i live,so i'm gonna have trust ya all on here.

-LazyGuru


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You can try the Elemental Designs subwoofers in your own room for 30 days or longer and return it for a purchase price refund if you don't like them.


----------



## LazyGuru (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,and yep i know i can take the sub back,but thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

> I have no way to listen to them around where i live...


Then why do you keep looking at inferior subs that you can't audition?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hsu usually just wants the amp sent back vs the whole sub.
Probably worth calling them to find out what a new amp costs or if there is a standard repair charge for fixing returned amps.
1-800-554-0150 (9am - 5pm Mon-Fri, Pacific time)


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe the Lava 12 inch powered subwoofer would meet your needs. It's $338 with free shipping. They have a 30 day in home trial period as well. I had a Polk PSW404 and it wasn't bad for the money but didn't extend deep enough for me.


----------

